# goodman heat exchanger



## DontJudge (Feb 14, 2004)

Just a question as I see an earlier thread on Goodman... Worked on a Goodman gas pack friday and found the heat exchanger was cracked, blowing #3 port flame in severe rollout... heres the kicker...the unit is only 2 years old (2 NC winters that averages 6 months usage) ..It is installed in a very ritzy high rise condo ( go figure) ...anyone else out there find goodman heat exchangers go bad so quick?


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Yup, many times they go just buy looking at them wrong. Sorry buddy but you have to replace the chamber, hope your paper work is in order.

Goodman can be a real pain when it comes to problems like this, do not expect instant replys from them, and or a replacement fee.

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope someone checked the firing rate when it was installed.


----------

